# few pics of my fishes...



## tonymeman (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I havent take pic of my fishes for a while... 
its raining all day, and im bored @home, here couple of shots...

only cheap camera, so be patient...























































Cheers
Jesse


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice colors :thumb:


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking good! I like the close up mug shot.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

wow... those are some nice brichardi... I just murdered mine a few days ago...  Took out like 9 of them with a water change... anyways, cool fish!


----------



## tonymeman (Apr 4, 2005)

non_compliance said:


> wow... those are some nice brichardi... I just murdered mine a few days ago...  Took out like 9 of them with a water change... anyways, cool fish!
> 
> RIP little guys...


What went wrog in the water change??? i do notice they're very sensitive to water condition, i got a little female one shaking/shivering after a major change every 8 weeks


----------



## tonymeman (Apr 4, 2005)

Here some more today, cant get hold of my big yellow lab, here few mugshots (he killed 3 yellow females, 3 peacocks, and my breeding pair of steveni taiwans).


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice labs...


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

That lab killed 8 other of your fish?

That would constitute immediate execution in my jurisdiction. Give him the Hershey swirl.

Just kidding. :wink:


----------

